# Grips



## SuckLead

Anyone know where to get new grips for the T380 and the T380cc?


----------



## Wandering Man

Links for Rubber grips can be found here:

http://www.bersafirearmsusa.com/

Custom wood grips here:

http://www.gggrips.com/

WM


----------



## michael t

gggrips is closed He had health troubles. The CC is different from thunder come to bersatalk.com we have wood grip makers and custom holsters made by members for members.


----------



## EAJ

I noticed that this site has custom wood grips for the Bersa .380 CC when looking for CZ 83 grips.

http://dnmars.43i.net/


----------



## SuckLead

Hey, those are pretty nice, too! I have to take a longer look one night and see if any of them will match nicely with the Bersa's new paint job.


----------



## EAJ

He has a good reputation in the forums. I believe that he makes them for the standard Bersa .380, in addition to the concealed carry model. I thought about having a pair of the rosewood grips made for my matt black concealed carry, but I like the OE grips, and I just spent $80 on a handsome pair of black and gray laminate grips for my satin nickel CZ 83 .380 with another grip maker.


----------



## Theprofessor

> Custom wood grips here:
> 
> http://www.gggrips.com/


+1 GREAT!


----------



## westernamerican

SuckLead said:


> Anyone know where to get new grips for the T380 and the T380cc?


*Best place to get the wraparound grips is from Mike at yourgunparts.com*


----------

